
Archeology from space – discovering history from a few hundred kilometres up - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/radio/quirks/sep-14-2019-ground-zero-for-dinosaur-extinction-space-archeology-toes-on-the-brain-and-more-1.5280790/archeology-from-space-discovering-history-from-a-few-hundred-kilometres-up-1.5280806
======
QuentinUK
Website requests to use diskspace wanting >10MB just to be allowed to read the
article.

------
QuentinUK
Website wants to use diskspace > 10MB just to read this article.

